# Popup Page [code]



## zirag (4. Februar 2004)

Hi Leutz

hab noch nich soviel Erfahrung , und arbeite mit Frontpage....

so und nun will ich ne Page mit Enter Button ( Grafik ) und wenn man drauf klickt soll ein Popup mit der eigentlichen Seite kommen ....

kann mir einer den Code geben und ne möglichst genaue Erklärung wo der rein muss , ich hab schon mal einen Code gehabt , aber nie gewusst wo ich das OnKlick = NewWindow oder wie das heisst einfügen sollte

Bitte um Hilfe 

Danke schon mal 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Michael Och (4. Februar 2004)

Also ein normales Popup?


```
<head>
        <script type="text/javascript">
function openwindow()
{
window.open("seite.htm","Seitentitel","toolbar=no, location=no, directories=no, status=no, menubar=no, scrollbars=no, resizable=no, copyhistory=no, width=690, height=400")
}
         </script>
</head>
```

Je nach dem was du brauchst kannst du noch ändern und editieren, grösser machen oder so...

Dann musst du beim Link vollgendes einfügen

```
<a href="#" onClick="openwindow();"><img src="DEINBILD.jpg" border="0"></a>
```

oder du machst das ohne Funktion, dann einfach den Link editieren:

```
<a href="#" onClick="javascript:window.open('seite.htm','Seitentitel','toolbar=no, location=no, directories=no, status=no, menubar=no, scrollbars=no, resizable=no, copyhistory=no, width=690, height=400')"><img src="DEINBILD.jpg" border="0"></a>
```

MfG Michael


----------



## zirag (4. Februar 2004)

Danke das hat mir geholfen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Michael Och (4. Februar 2004)

Kein Problem, ich hab noch was, beim untersten Code, da macht dieses Board einen Fehler, java script wird nicht ausseinander geschrieben, es bleibt zusammen "javascript".

MfG Michael


----------



## zirag (4. Februar 2004)

LoL 

hab mich grad gewundert warum das nicht geht , wollt grad posten 

ich teste es nochmal 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## zirag (4. Februar 2004)

Mann entweder ich bin zu doof oder ich hab was falsch gemacht , 

hier mal der Code ...

<html>

<head>
        <script type="text/javascript">
function openwindow()
{
window.open("Index1.htm","POPUP TEST","toolbar=no, location=no, directories=no, status=no, menubar=no, scrollbars=no, resizable=no, copyhistory=no, width=690, height=400")
}
         </script>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
</head>
<a href="#" onClick="javascript:window.open('index1.htm','PoPuP TeSt','toolbar=no, location=no, directories=no, status=no, menubar=no, scrollbars=no, resizable=no, copyhistory=no, width=1000, height=700')"><img src="enter.jpg" border="0"></a>
<body>




und hier mal der Fehler der kommt ....


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Weiss denn keiner was in dem Code falsch sein kann 

ist echt dringend


----------



## Tim C. (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *Weiss denn keiner was in dem Code falsch sein kann
> 
> ist echt dringend *


Keine Ahnung, aber probier mal das zweite Argument der Funktion window.open() ohne Leerzeichen zu schreiben, da es sich hierbei nur um den Namen für das Fenster handelt, falls man es später ansprechen muss und nicht um den Titelleistentext.
Daran könnte es evtl. liegen, da du ja, soweit ich weiss, auch html Elementen keine Namen mit Leerzeichen geben kannst, oder ?


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Ok thx nun geht das , kein Fehler mehr 

nun kommt das ABER ...

ich hab die zu öffnende Site ( index1.html ) im gleichen Ordner wie die index.html
wenn ich nun auf den Link ( Bild ) klicke , denn kommt das neue Fenster aber da steht " Server nicht gefunden " 

was hab ich nun schon wieder falsch gemacht !



Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 

ZiRaG


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Es geht nun doch 

Danke euch füür die Hilfe

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## masterofhardstyle (26. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu diesem Thema.

Ich wollte auch ein POP UP in meine Seite einbauen, jedoch einfach nicht mit einem Bild das aufgerufen werden soll, sondern mit einer *.html seite. Nun tritt aber folgendes Problem auf: Sobald ich auf den Link drücke, erscheint die Ausgangsseite nochmals. Kurz:
Auf seite 1 ist ein Popuplink zu seite 2. Wenn man auf ihn klickt werden gleichzeitig Seite 1 *und* 2 geöffnet. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Krypthonas (26. April 2004)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//DE"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>PopUp</title>
<script language="javascript">
function popup(w, h, url)
	{
	    window.open(url + "?&window_w_size="+w+"&window_h_size="+h,"smilies","toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,width="+w+",height="+h);
	}

</script>
</head>

<body>
<a href="javascript:popup('800','600','dokument.htm')">Start</a>
</body>
</html>
```

<a href="javascriptopup('800','600','dokument.htm')">Start</a>
Oncklick Varienten bei <a href varianten sind dumm. Steuer lieber direkt durch den href Parameter die Javascript Funktion an(s.o).

Es übergibt 3 Werte an die Funktion. Die höhe, die breite und der Pfad des Fensters.

Daraus "generiert" sich dementsprechend das neue Fenster und dein Mutterfenster wird nicht relocated.

In diesem Sinne

//edit: Grafische Smilies deaktiviert(ätzend)


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. April 2004)

> Oncklick Varienten bei <a href varianten sind dumm. Steuer lieber direkt durch den href Parameter die Javascript Funktion an(s.o).


Noch besser wäre natürlich folgende Lösung, da sie auch User mit deaktiviertem JavaScript berücksichtigt:
	
	
	



```
<a href="dokument.htm" onclick="java script:popup('800','600','dokument.htm'); return false;">Start</a>
```


----------

